# Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp



## Chris3401 (May 21, 2014)

Guys, I have a question that's been disturbing me. Is the "Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Paste Wax" a WAX or a SEALANT?

I've found it on CYC, under sealants, and the guys in the reviews mention it as a sealant, but the writing on the tin says wax. So which is it, wax or sealant? Thank you


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

I have it and would definitely class it as a sealant. I would highly recommend it. It supposedly contains some carnauba wax which is probably where the confusion lies.

It's longevity puts it in the sealant camp. As does it's appearance as it does give quite a glassy finish.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

it doesnt matter, and for that fact, what exactly IS the difference? There are no agreed definitions for these words so who is to say? Most people refer to a product that goes on vehicle paintwork as a 'wax' in the same way that we 'paint' things with loads of different products. 

FK call it a mould release wax, but it clearly doesnt have the carnauba content of a traditional car 'wax'.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Its a very good last stage product that works best on clean paint or a non oily base. 

Everyone should have it in their detailing arsenal.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

These days there is a huge amount of blurring between what is a wax and sealant. If you fancy the 1000P, just buy it.


----------



## Chris3401 (May 21, 2014)

I already bought it before posting, I just didn't know if I should use it as a sealant or wax. Anyway I pluton a cota of 1000p and I'll see how it will last


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

2 coats should give you 6 months protection


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Its a sealent in wax form, and a wax with sealent properties.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Personally don't care whether it's a wax or a sealant. It's a good honest product that's easy to use, gives a lovely finish and great protection for silly money.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Its synthetic so its a sealent i think..?


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

My understanding is

Wax is a natural product

Sealants are synthetic

Of course there are hybrids as well, which I think fk1000p gets classed as















Well that's that one cleared up then!


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

A lot of sealants have wax in them and a lot of waxes have sealant in them.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i think you will find that the smell tells you whether it is a wax or a sealant


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

You can ' also seal your car with a wax,,,


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Chris3401 said:


> I already bought it before posting, I just didn't know if I should use it as a sealant or wax. Anyway I pluton a cota of 1000p and I'll see how it will last


Do you do anything differently when you use a wax vs a sealant? Clean car, decon, cut and/or polish and then protect. Maybe you might follow different 2nd or 3rd coat procedures, but really you should follow the manufactures application instructions, not some hearsay forum banter about how to use what of class of product.

You can't go wrong with Fk1000P, I'll be adding a layer to my car before a road trip this weekend, and topping it with BSD.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

See what i did there?! :lol: :tumbleweed:

Sorry, i suppose it is a hybrid or something.
Seem to remember the blurb mentioning a "blend of synthetic waxes" either way as mentioned, it is ridiculously good for the price tag, and easy to use.

Probably best to make sure the paint is clean and free of other products to get the best bond, but that is true of any LSP i guess.


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Sealant = synthetic wax


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

FK1000P is made from a synthetic form of carnauba wax. They claim higher purity from the synthetic form. The high purity gives it high melting point and forms a hard shell. The chemical composition is supposed to same as the natural carnauba. Its still lipids and fat molecules. And there are polymer sealants added to it as well.

Not all sealants are synthetic wax. Most are polymer based usually using some form of silicone or acrylic.

FK1000P is a hybrid just like probably 95% of the 'waxes' out there. Just don't layer a sealant on top of the FK1000P. Just keep the FK1000P as the final LSP. Although spray waxes on top work fine.


----------

